# Clima de Portugal continental



## stormy (4 Jan 2013 às 03:14)

Houve um trabalho de bioclimatologia nos anos 80, realizado por investigadores do Centro de estudos Geográficos, que acho que é bastante bom ao descrever as diferenças regionais no contexto do nosso Pais.







A aplicação desta formula a algumas boas dezenas de estações pelo pais resultou na identificação por partes de regiões climaticas distintas.

*Primeiro,* uma faixa de caracter Atlantico, com precipitações elevadas, e temperaturas frescas o ano todo ( sem nunca ser propriamente frio como sucede mais a norte na França por exemplo).

*Em segundo lugar*, uma faixa pré Atlantica, com menos precipitações, e maiores amplitudes térmicas, especialmente no sentido de Verões mais quentes, secos e longos do que a região Atlantica.

*Em terceiro *surge uma zona pré Mediterranea interior, com precipitações ainda demasiado elevadas para serem consideradas dentro da faixa tipica Mediterranea, mas com regime térmico e valores térmicos em tudo similares ao clima puramente Mediterraneo...invernos suaves a frescos e verões muito quentes.

*Em quarto lugar*, uma faixa litoral de clima muito ameno, com fracas amplitudes térmicas, Verões mornos e Invernos muito suaves, esta faixa cobre essencialmente o litoral SW, e por ainda ter precipitações algo elevadas, é considerada Pré Mediterranea Litoral essencialmente por ter uma estação chuvosa mais longa do que nos climas Mediterrâneos típicos.

*Em quinto lugar*, o clima Mediterraneo tipico, no SE do Pais e Algarve, com Verões quentes, Invernos suaves e precipitações em geral fracas e muito concentradas entre Outubro e Abril, com médias de 300 a 600mm/ano.







O mapa é muito representativo, mesmo da ideia geral que as pessoas teem acerca do nosso clima...
Peca um pouco por não ser mais expressivo na diferença Litoral-Interior na região norte/centro, mas isso prende-se com o facto do regime pluvioso ser mais importante e sobrepor-se ás caracteristicas térmicas...no entanto parece-me claro que o mapa poderia beneficiar se houvesse uma divisão Litoral-Interior que desse expressão ao clima mais extremo do Interior face ao mais ameno na faixa litoral...


Na minha opinião, e apenas acrescentando a possivel diferença litoral-interior na região norte/centro, o mapa ficaria assim:






Basicamente, as planicies litorais e porções das serranias costeiras do norte e centro, tendencialmente mais amenas e a uma distancia relativamente pequena do mar, merecem alguma diferenciação do interior, ainda que eventualmente o regime pluvial possa ser identico.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

As categorizações feitas nesse estudo encaixam quase como uma "luva" naquelas tipologias que se estudavam (não sei se ainda presentemente) na disciplina de Geografia no 7º e 9º e depois no 10º e 11º anos no secundário.


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

*Hermann Lautensach (1944)*





*Orlando Ribeiro (1955)*





*Suzanne Daveau (1985)*





*Pina Manique e Albuquerque (1954)*










Mapa





Retirado da tese de mestrado de Sandra Cristina Paula Fernandes Mesquita.


----------

